# Using the herb Fennel to control IBS diarrhea



## Susan M Walsh (Nov 4, 2002)

Ground Fennel Seed Capsules have changed my life.I have had IBS for almost 30 years. I have been to many gastroenterologists and have had multiple test run and have tried all kinds of medications.My symptoms are severe, violent diarrhea which hit about 20 minutes after a meal. Stressful situations guarantee an occurrence. I used to have about 3-4 incidences a week. Like others, it affected my job and personal life.While traveling in France last year, I went to a pharmacy and found an herbal preparation to help with digestion. It proved to be 100% ground fennel seed in gelatin capsules. I now take 2 or 3 capsules with every lunch and dinner. I have about 1 occurrence of diarrhea every 3 MONTHS!!! Last Thanksgiving, I didn't get sick after the huge celebration - the first time in 30 years. Fennel seed is available at Health Food stores - a number of companies manufacture it. This stuff is great. There are no side effects. I have been using this since June 2001. I don't leave home without it! I now eat just about anything ( now I have to worry aout gaining weight ).If you have any questions, email me.


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Susan, how long did this take to work? And what strength were the capsules. Thanks.


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

susan,I used to take this too, and it helped the D tremendously...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

I have not tried the Fennel capsules, but have been drinking Fennel tea. It seems to help with the pain, I wonder how the capsules would help with the pain?I tried the tea because I read that Fennel helps expel gas, treat diarrhea, treats dyspepsia and colic. Generally regarded as safe when taken in appropriate quantities for short periods of time.I do not know what is considered appropriate quantities. Some adverse reactions were listed.Char


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Fennell is used as an after dinner digestive aid with Eastern Indian cuisine.They are chewed to freshen the breath and to help with digestion.Just a few of the seeds to chew is what is used.Kamie


----------



## Susan M Walsh (Nov 4, 2002)

The fennel capsules work immediately, that is they work for each meal - they do not appear to have lasting benefits. They made my trip to Paris great - all that pastry and cheese and heavy sauces that would usually keep me close to the hotel bathroom did not hurt me at all.The capsules appear to come in pretty standard strengths from manufacturer to manufacturer, around 400 - 450 mg. I started by taking 1 capsule with liquid when I would sit down to a meal. Have since found out that 2 - 3 work better for heavy meals and that if you take them 10- 15 minutes before, it may be more effective. Rarely have a little bit of gas and take a simethicone product to counteract the gas. Without diarrhea and gas, there is no pain or cramping.I have been using this for over 18 months now. I travel every week and eat in restaurants about 9 - 10 meals per week. I cannot say enough good things about this discovery.I hope it can help some of you too.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

I thought that fennel was used to help with gas, I didnt realize it can help with diarrhea and I have severe constipation. If it does help with diarrhea, would it then cause increased constipation?














Maybe I've been taking the wrong thing and have been making a bad situation worse, I havent seen any info saying that it helps with D but it does mentione digestion and gas, or maybe I'm missing out on something.Has it helped anyone with diarrhea or made constipation worse?


----------

